# Lathe & Morse



## Tim9 (Aug 12, 2019)

Old Lathe and Morse lathe on Craigslist...... Austin area. He’s asking a bit too much...will never get that for it, but it appears complete. 








						Old Lathe
					

We have a old time lathe for sale, very unique piece and my be able to operate with some maintenance. $600.00 plus tax. Sold as is. For more information call us at or just stop by, we are located on...



					austin.craigslist.org


----------



## Latinrascalrg1 (Aug 12, 2019)

No way they get the asking price!  That beast is headed for the recycling yard only the current owner doesn't know it yet!


----------



## MikeInOr (Aug 12, 2019)

I have reported this seller to PETOM (People for the Ethical Treatment of Old Machinery).


----------



## Nogoingback (Aug 12, 2019)

That one looks pretty far gone...


----------



## vocatexas (Aug 12, 2019)

That just makes me sad.


----------



## Tim9 (Aug 16, 2019)

I totally agree he’s dreaming if he thinks it’s worth 600.00 
I only posted it for someone in the area who may be interested and maybe gets it for scrap value. Even scrap value is maybe worth it for the gears and flat pulleys for the right price and parting out.


----------



## MikeInOr (Aug 16, 2019)

Tim9 said:


> I totally agree he’s dreaming if he thinks it’s worth 600.00
> I only posted it for someone in the area who may be interested and maybe gets it for scrap value. Even scrap value is maybe worth it for the gears and flat pulleys for the right price and parting out.



I appreciated you posting this even if just for the chuckle value!


----------



## Winegrower (Aug 16, 2019)

Sellers:  “May be able to operate with some maintenance “.


----------



## madmodifier (Aug 20, 2019)

WOW, I've been trying to sell mine for $800 for a month and having little luck. Looks pretty similar to this unit, just not completely rusted. https://minneapolis.craigslist.org/ram/tls/d/saint-paul-late-1800s-metal-lathe-16-36/6925252611.html Maybe I am dreaming too though.


----------

